# [systeme]supprimer un repertoire

## adrienleroy

bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à supprimer un repertoire, voici l'erreur que j'obtient:

rm: cannot lstat `/mnt/win1/share/mp3//Jean-Louis Aubert/Comme on a dit/czt\034\350g7e.\363\021\\': Input/output error

vous avez une idée sauf formater ?

----------

## kopp

Je vois que c'est sur une partition montée de windows, c'est quel format de fichier ? si c'est du ntfs, ça doit être à peut près normalq eu ça ne veuille pas !

----------

## adrienleroy

Justement c'est une partion fat32 et non Ntfs

----------

## k-root

et avec des doubleQuote ?

```
rm -rf "/ton/fichier/ou/ton repertoire"
```

----------

## adrienleroy

Ca ne change rien , j'ai continué mais recherche sur google mais pas de solution je sent que je vais devoir formater le disque

----------

## kopp

Question bête : c'est normal tous ces caractères bizarre dans le chemin ?

Sinon, vu que c'est une partition windows, pourquoi ne pas effacer directement depuis windows ?

----------

## adrienleroy

suite à un crash d'un de mes disques j'ai récupéré ce disque sur l'ordi familiale et j'ai essayé de récupéré mes données avec dd, mais ca n'a pas marché le disque dur défaillant à cramé pendant et du coup c'est le bordel complet.   :Crying or Very sad: 

sinon je n'ai pas windows sur mon pc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

si ta partition est bien monrée en écriture, tu as peut-être un pb du fait des caractères spéciaux dans le chemin... comme ceci ça donne quoi ?

```
rm -rf /mnt/win1/share/mp3/\/Jean-Louis Aubert/Comme\ on\ a\ dit/czt\\034\\350g7e\.\\363\\021\\\\
```

mais au pire si celà ne te dérange pas et comme tu es en récurssif :

```
rm -rf /mnt/win1/share/mp3/\/Jean-Louis Aubert/Comme\ on\ a\ dit
```

----------

## Trevoke

Tu peux nous faire un 

$ ls /mt/win1/share/mp3

s'il te plait?

[edit: nous donne pas tout, en fait je veux juste voir le nom du repertoire...]

----------

## Syl20

ls -d  :Wink: 

Sinon, avec fuser, tu peux voir si ton fichier est déjà utilisé.

----------

